
Ask HN: What do you use for bulk search engine use? - cl42
Hi everyone! I&#x27;m trying to run a query on about ~10M searches and haven&#x27;t been able to find any info on how to actually do this in a legitimate way. Are there any services you&#x27;ve seen or can recommend? THANK YOU!
======
jjjbokma
I have experience with SerpMetrics and 80legs.

